# Took the Vaja plunge...



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

...Just now. I blame Neo.
Plus I've been wanting one for over a year (since I got my first iPad). 
I just haven't liked any of the other iPad 2 cases, and I fell in love with the Libretto.
I ordered it in Violet...
so now just the wait time.......
I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I can't wait to see pics. Violet should be pretty!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Yaaaayyyy!!!!!!!! Congratulations !!!!!!! Now we can wait together  

I knew you would blame me - for now! I'm sure that in a month and a half you will thank me    Or at least I hope so  !


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Neo, what color did you order?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I went for Olive Night


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Sounds nice!


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

Oooohhh I was just lusting after the purple yesterday. It is pricey but it kind of has everything I want....


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Please post a link for photos!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

skyblue said:


> Please post a link for photos!


The website to see the cases is vajacases.com.
I'll post pics once I get mine, but it takes about a month, and I ordered 4/22. 
So far I'm being very patient.....


----------



## beama (Jan 28, 2011)

WWW.Cases.com is now offering the Vaja Libretto in red, Black, brown and white for $199, but free shipping (Vaja site is 160 plus 30 shipping) and there is a coupon code for 15% off :  1196659237.  I ordered my Libretto shitake through vaja 37 days ago and am patiently waiting its arrival.  Cases.com has them in stock and ships on order at this point anyhow.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> The website to see the cases is vajacases.com.
> I'll post pics once I get mine, but it takes about a month, and I ordered 4/22.
> So far I'm being very patient.....


Thanks, *ayuryogini*! It looks exactly like the leather case I own. I would love one of the cool colors!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I just went to the Vaja site, and now it says that the manufacturing time for the Libretto is only 25 days - wonder if those of us who have ordered earlier will benefit from that?

Also, there is a new option for the inside, "Caterina" (which is a matte leather that comes in many colors one can choose from) or the black microfiber (which was the only option at the time I ordered mine). I'm kind of bummed, I would have still gone with black, but think I would have preferred leather to microfiber, for the same price


----------



## beama (Jan 28, 2011)

Neo said:


> I just went to the Vaja site, and now it says that the manufacturing time for the Libretto is only 25 days - wonder if those of us who have ordered earlier will benefit from that?
> 
> Also, there is a new option for the inside, "Caterina" (which is a matte leather that comes in many colors one can choose from) or the black microfiber (which was the only option at the time I ordered mine). I'm kind of bummed, I would have still gone with black, but think I would have preferred leather to microfiber, for the same price


Me too, but if you look at the website carefully, the price changes to $190 if you change the option to leather for the inside- $30 more.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

beama said:


> Me too, but if you look at the website carefully, the price changes to $190 if you change the option to leather for the inside- $30 more.


Oh, thank you for pointing that out Beama, it makes me feel much better 

Also, I don't really like how they imprint "Vaja" all over the inside leather, so I guess I'm still happy with my black micro-fiber 

Just hoping that we will all get our cases sooner rather than later! When you count 37 days, are those working days or just days? That is so long! No news at all in all that time?


----------



## beama (Jan 28, 2011)

Neo said:


> Oh, thank you for pointing that out Beama, it makes me feel much better
> 
> Also, I don't really like how they imprint "Vaja" all over the inside leather, so I guess I'm still happy with my black micro-fiber
> 
> Just hoping that we will all get our cases sooner rather than later! When you count 37 days, are those working days or just days? That is so long! No news at all in all that time?


To make you feel even better, I read on another forum that the "Vaja" on the leather interior tends to leave the imprint on the IPad glass!  Today is 37 days for me ( I believe they count all the days, not work days) and still no word. I emailed them a few days ago to see if I have a tracking number yet and they replied that my case is near the end of production and that they will send me a tracking number when it ships. No tracking number yet, but I also read elsewhere that people received theirs with no prior notice. Beautiful cases, but they are not known for their customer service!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the information, beama. 
One thing I really like about the Libretto is the microfiber lining.
One of the main reasons I never purchased the Vaja Agenda (before the Libretto came out) was because I could not decide on which 2 colors to choose!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you beams, that indeed does it: no regrets


----------



## beama (Jan 28, 2011)

Just got a call from FEDEX with the tracking number- delivery by 10 AM tomorrow of my Vaja Libretto case- at last- exactly 40 days from ordering !


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

beama said:


> Just got a call from FEDEX with the tracking number- delivery by 10 AM tomorrow of my Vaja Libretto case- at last- exactly 40 days from ordering !


Yay!!!

I can't wait to hear how you like it. Please let us know.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Cool! Post pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

beama said:


> Just got a call from FEDEX with the tracking number- delivery by 10 AM tomorrow of my Vaja Libretto case- at last- exactly 40 days from ordering !


Woohooo!!!!!!!! So glad for you!!!! And it was about time too !

Yes, please do come back here and let us know all about it and how you like it and please please please post pictures


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

OK, so I just went back to my order, as I wasn't sure anymore when exactly I placed it and where I stand on it. I ordered on 11 April, so today it's been exactly 35 days since I placed my order...

So if I go by Beama's schedule, I should get my case this week, or next at the latest, right?


----------



## beama (Jan 28, 2011)

Neo said:


> OK, so I just went back to my order, as I wasn't sure anymore when exactly I placed it and where I stand on it. I ordered on 11 April, so today it's been exactly 35 days since I placed my order...
> 
> So if I go by Beama's schedule, I should get my case this week, or next at the latest, right?


Neo, it is probably on its way right now- here is the tracking on mine which just posted on the FedEx site: It left Vaja on the 35th day exactly and will arrive tomorrow on the 40th day.
May 15, 2011 3:40 PMDeparted FedEx location
MEMPHIS, TNMay 15, 2011 12:23 PMInt'l shipment release
MEMPHIS, TNMay 15, 2011 6:49 AMArrived at FedEx locationMEMPHIS, TN
May 15, 2011 3:49 AMIn transitCAROLINA, PR
May 14, 2011 8:31 PMIn transitCAMPINAS BR
May 13, 2011 2:36 AMIn transitSANTIAGO CL
May 13, 2011 1:02 AMIn transitBUENOS AIRES AR
May 11, 2011 10:02 PMIn transitBUENOS AIRES ARPaperwork available for non-FedEx brokerMay 11, 2011 10:02 PMAt local FedEx facilityBUENOS AIRES ARMay 11, 2011 10:01 PM
Left FedEx origin facilityBUENOS AIRES ARMay 11, 2011 9:57 PM
Picked upBUENOS AIRES ARFuture delivery requestedMay 11, 2011 6:54 AMShipment information sent to FedEx
P.S. I'm in CT


----------



## beama (Jan 28, 2011)

Woe is me!   Waited all morning for FedEx to deliver the Vaja- out on the truck for delivery by 10:30.  It didn't arrive and when I checked the tracking on-line again, it claimed an exception with wrong delivery address.  Called FedEx and the address was correct, they put it on the record, but claimed they can't contact the truck and it will probably go back to FedEx and another attempt will be made tomorrow.  It's pouring, did the driver not want to exit the truck on a rainy day  No local number for FedEx, so I am stuck waiting to see if they can find the house tomorrow.  Keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't end up going back to Brazil!


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

beama said:


> Woe is me!  Waited all morning for FedEx to deliver the Vaja- out on the truck for delivery by 10:30. It didn't arrive and when I checked the tracking on-line again, it claimed an exception with wrong delivery address. Called FedEx and the address was correct, they put it on the record, but claimed they can't contact the truck and it will probably go back to FedEx and another attempt will be made tomorrow. It's pouring, did the driver not want to exit the truck on a rainy day No local number for FedEx, so I am stuck waiting to see if they can find the house tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't end up going back to Brazil!


Are you close to the local distribution center? I've gone down and picked up packages after the trucks have come back in for the day. (I think they say after 6PM -- in our area.)

I wouldn't want to chance the package going back to Brazil! If you get the same driver (and chances are pretty good you would), unless they red flag the package somehow, there's a chance he might do the same thing again.

If there's any way possible, I would make a copy of the FedEx tracking report and take that down with me to the distribution center. (Ours is open 24/7, I think.)

I'm sorry this happened to you.  If it's any consolation, I have the Vaja iVolution...their products are totally worth the wait. 

(I find it very hard to believe they have no way of getting hold of their drivers. Maybe you could get a hold of someone at the local level.)


----------



## beama (Jan 28, 2011)

Great news- they must have gotten in touch with the driver and he came back around 2:30- here are the pictures! I love it and find the leather to be wonderful, and all the positions very sturdy.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

beama said:


> Woe is me!  Waited all morning for FedEx to deliver the Vaja- out on the truck for delivery by 10:30. It didn't arrive and when I checked the tracking on-line again, it claimed an exception with wrong delivery address. Called FedEx and the address was correct, they put it on the record, but claimed they can't contact the truck and it will probably go back to FedEx and another attempt will be made tomorrow. It's pouring, did the driver not want to exit the truck on a rainy day No local number for FedEx, so I am stuck waiting to see if they can find the house tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't end up going back to Brazil!


Oh no Beama!!!!!! I can't believe this is happening to you, what a bummer 

I think Kindlemama is right, and it really may be worth tracking this down and going to pick it up yourself - can you imagine it going all the way back to Argentina, seriously! 

You know, something very weird happened, and I think I may find my Vaja waiting for me at home tonight! So I never got a shipping notice or anything, but placed my order exactly 36 days ago, as of today. I am never at home during the day as I work, so I use a concierge service near my house where I get everything I order shipped, and then I pick it up at night (also allows for someone to sign for packages when required). My concierge then sends me an e-mail whenever they get something.

I got an email a couple of hours ago saying that I received a package from "AJA SE" (my concierge does regularly misspell, lol), that weighs one pound, and was shipped with FedEx. I don't expect anything today, and nothing shipped by FedEx. The only thing I can think of is my Vaja case!

Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ETA: I just saw your post that you got it, WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

It's gorgeous! Absolutely beautiful, and so glad you find that it holds its positions that well! I didn't realize: it can also be in a vertical position? I though it only did horizontal? I am so happy for you !


----------



## beama (Jan 28, 2011)

Great news, I hope you have a beautiful surprise when you get home and that you are as happy with it as I am!  They don't show a vertical position in the instructions, but I found it was possible to do it.  It is very light and very soft.  Well worth the wait!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

*beama*, thank you for the beautiful pictures; it's lovely, I'm so glad you're happy with it.

*Neo*, fingers crossed, but aren't you also expecting an Opelle bag?
Keep us posted.

I'm so excited, mine must be next.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Yay! Thanks for the pics. It looksabsolutely yummy!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

i finally got home, and the package waiting for me was indeed my beautiful, wonderful, Vaja case, yaayyyyyyyy  (the Opelle purse travels by Canada Post, so it couldn't be it )

And it's perfect!!!!! I don't have any other word! The color is exactly what I thought and wanted it to be, the angles just work, the leather is oh so luscious, it is protective, yet with a very low profile, and I actually love the inside microfiber which feels more like suede than anything else . And I love the fact that it does work like the Smart covers, turning the iPad on and off when you open/close it. Simply put, just perfect !!!!

And without any further ado, here are some pics (the color is pretty close to reality, but well, with the stupid bad weather we are having, it's already dark, so it's all shot in artificial light).

















































I am so glad went with this case, and it was totally worth the wait - truth be told, I consciously forgot about it, and prepared myself for getting it much later, so it didn't seem so long in the end! And now at least I know that I will never buy another case for my iPad, and won't even look at another for myself: I already got the perfect one, and that, as we know for an accessory lover like me, is simply priceless, lol .

*Ayuryogini*, now yours!!!!! I seriously can't wait for you to get it now, you are going to love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## beama (Jan 28, 2011)

Great pictures, Neo.  So glad you are as happy as I am.  Enjoy!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm so glad for you both, and really happy that you love them. 
*Neo,* did you not get a tracking number? And thank you for the beautiful pictures.

I started this thread on 4/22, so I know that's the day I ordered. I should start watching for a delivery in about 11 days.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> I'm so glad for you both, and really happy that you love them.
> *Neo,* did you not get a tracking number? And thank you for the beautiful pictures.
> 
> I started this thread on 4/22, so I know that's the day I ordered. I should start watching for a delivery in about 11 days.


Thank you ! And no, I nev got anything: no shipping notification, no tracking number, nothing - it just showed up!...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gorgeous! I'm so jealous... I REALLY want one, but just haven't been able to decide on a color..


----------



## beama (Jan 28, 2011)

In my search for care for my beautiful new vaja case, I found this on a Vaja site:
PROPER LEATHER; MAINTENANCE & CLEANING
One a week, polish the leather with dry and clean cloth or soft and mild brush. With this minimal care your leather product will provide long- lasting use. We recommend using a natural cream. (Eg: Meltonian). Sparingly applied with a soft clean cloth and then brushing the polish immediately after.

GENERAL INDICATIONS
1/Do not put adhesive sticker, glue will permanently mark the case surface.
2/Do not over- stuff credit cards slots or money pockets. Doing so will stretch the leather.
3/Leather breathes, that is what keeps, is soft and supple. Do not store the case in plastic bags. Cover your leather with breathable cloth like cotton sheets when storing.
-Hereby we will provide some suggestions (though they should not be considered as solutions) about how to proceed in some common situations that may occur.
NOTE: If these procedures do not work for you, consult a professional leather care expert. Vaja will not assume any responsibility for damage incurred by owners based on information provided here.

Water
If they are only drops, press firmly with absorbent paper on the surface and then let them dry in the shade. Please do not apply completely dry, rub the surface with a clean and dry cloth to restore the shine.
If your case becomes wet, as fast, as you can, take an absorbent paper and soak up, do not rub just blot. Allow it to dry slowly and naturally at room temperature, avoiding direct heat: hot air vents, radiators, furnaces, Air dryers, or sunlight. When leather is dry, apply a little uncolored leather polish
(Eg: Meltonian), on it to restore flexibility. This can help, but unfortunately your case never will look the same.

Oil
For butter, oil, or grease, wipe excess butter oil or grease off the leather with absorbent paper and then leave it alone as the spot should dissipate into the leather in time. Do not apply water to try to wash, a butter, oil or grease spot.

Ink
Do not wet the stain or apply, solvent alcohol, or water. With a clean, white and soft pencil eraser, press softly erasing the pen stain. Follow the procedure again if necessary. Then rub with a cloth or an extremely soft brush to remove the remaining rubber. If necessary, apply only uncolored leather polish over the area. Let it dry and rub with a dry cloth to restore shine. In vaja leathers this procedure helps to diminish the stain and according to the leather tone itself, it can even disappear completely. Do not try to use this procedure to remove ink stains in Aniline leathers, these leathers have no protective treatments applied to them, the stain is likely to remain. Do not try to remove it with our suggestions or your own method. Leave the stain, within a few months. Aniline leathers will darken slightly and begin to develop a rich patina.

Scratch marks
Scratch- marks simply, do not go away, and tend to get bigger with use. However, if it does happen, you could try using some uncolored leather polish (Eg.Meltonian) to cover the scratch. If it is small, this might repair it or at least hide it, but otherwise it is there for good.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks, beama. It's helpful to have it here.


----------

